# Show me your jugs..



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

boy that didnt sound right..sheep folks know what I mean!

My project this spring is to crossfence my LARGE pasture to encorporate some intensive grazing..and also so I can keep lambs and ewes seperated from my younger LGD..who hasnt quite learned how to control her exhubereance around young lambs..

I would also like to put some small pens (jugs) in the LARGE run in shed we have..Im wanting to see pictures of your setups..the shed I have looks like this..










minus the center wall..it is taller and mabey a pinch deeper.

Ive been confining the ewes up at the house when they get close..but would like to be able to just do it in the pasture..

How many pens do most of you have compared to your number of ewes? what matierals do you find the "best" for creating the jugs? I got a Sydell catalog the other day with prefab panels for jugs..but my husband is a welder and Im wondering if solid sided wood is good or panels welded to tubing?

Heat is obviously a consideration..but warmth is too..as the front is "open" (heat lamps are an option..I have electic)


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Sorry don't have a picture, but we use hog panels, cut to the size we want, for jugs. They are easy to tie at the corners and easy to temporarily attach to u-nails in the barn walls. We had 9 ewes bred this year and 2 jugs. Almost not enough, I let 1 ewe out after 2 days so another could us it. Usually do 3 days. Really nice shed you have!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

you dont' find the hog panels are to short? none of mine have ever jumped a fence..

My husband wants solid sides..but I dont think that is a good idea..mainly airflow and also the ewe not being able to see other sheep may make her nervous..


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

We have 109 ewes bred for this spring, in four breeding groups. We use hog panels for jugs in an open-front shed that is also used for hay and machinery storage. Tractor goes in a different shed during lambing time. Paul can step over the hog panels, I have to open the door to get in. He does most of the work so whatever works for him is fine with me. Once in awhile a ewe jumps out, none this year so far but the woolies haven't started yet and they are the jumpers. You could use combination panels, they would be taller.

There is a long panel across the back of the jugs. Most are 4x6 with a few larger ones in case of triplets or quads. Paul makes U-shaped brackets to fasten the panels together with wing nuts. The doors are latched with tarp straps (bungee cords). This year there are 17 pens total, five in the middle of the shed back-to-back and 12 around the three sides in between hay bales. Ewes stay in the pens for around three days depending on the weather, then after banding and tagging they get moved to a different pasture with barn and woods access.

Not fancy but it works for us. The panels hang on the wall for storage.

Peg


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

We used hog panels cut to length for several years, but DD finally found a good deal on 1x4 rough-cut boards from a local mill and made wood panels with the cross boards close enough together at the bottom that lambs couldn't stick their little heads through. We put eye-bolts at the ends and secure them together at the corners with a piece of rebar that goes through the eye-bolts. That way, a quick pull of the rebar makes any corner a gate opening if needed. We didn't ever have trouble with ewes jumping the hog panels -- the jug doesn't really give them much room to get a head start -- but lambs could poke noses through to other ewes who weren't happy to see them, and large ewes who laid up against the panel could bow it into the next jug. The wood panels are easy, and come in awfully handy when we need to "borrow" them during the rest of the year to make temp pens, gates and alleys for shearing and vaccinating.

This year 10 ewes lambed and I had 4 jugs. Unfortunately, the ewes cycled very closely, the ram was right on his game, and I ended up using every extra board I could find to make temp jugs since 5 ewes lambed in a single day, 2 the next day and the other three within 3 more days! There are certain ewes I would feel comfortable booting out into the larger group nursery pen after a day, but I really prefer to give them 3 days before the lambs have to sort their own dams out of the mob.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

I've only had one ewe ever jump out using hog panels. However a good point was made that some ewes really object to the neighbor's lamb being too curious, and they will butt the panel pretty hard. Usually tho, the ewes are too busy taking care of their own.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I just use 4 X 4 sheets of plywood with a 2 X 4 frame.

I attach them to the wall with hinges to make 3 "jugs" in a 12 foot stall
One sheet of plywood in corner gives you one jug, and another 1 1/2 sheets give you 2 more

Use eye hooks or barrel bolts to keep the doors shut, and you can have them set up in no time at all, then take them down easily when not needed


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

It was cheeper to make wooden panels than use hog panels. So I have about 8 foot long and 4 foot high panels made out of 2x4s. It has 3 cross pieces but the lambs tend to slip through if they are small so I would almost put 4 horizontal pieces. I just throw a small tarp over the fence if it becomes a problem or if the ewes are fighting and it works well. 

I love these because they don't have sharp edges. I tie them in a long line to make one large lambing pen and divide off smaller lambing jugs when needed. These are very solid and don't bend when the ewes hit them fighting (as sometimes happen).


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Hog panels work great, they are easy to set up and you can take them down when not in use. If you tie or wire them together real well you can slip your foot in one of the lower holes to help yourself get over. I am only 5'2 and climb over them all the time, or just lean over to take care of a lamb if needed. I've only had one ewe jump over. I am careful to keep things quiet in the lambing area though. This year for the first time I used hog gates out of a confinement. They also work well, but are very heavy to move around. They are a little taller than the hog panels. Next year I plan on using a couple 8 stall sheds that I recently purchased, can't wait to try them out. That gives me 16 more jugs, plus I might still need to use my portable jugs.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

We use gate panels that we set up just for the lambing season in a run-in shed plus a permanent stall.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

those who use wood..do you find it doesnt last as long as the hog panels? We had wooden stalls in our run in sheds and the wood didnt seem to hold up super well...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> those who use wood..do you find it doesnt last as long as the hog panels?


Mine are close to 10 years old and are just 1/2" exterior plywood
I've never had more than 3, even when I was breeding 25 ewes

I like the solid walls for keeping out any drafts that would blow through wire, and they can't see out or get their legs caught

Hog/Cattle panels seem to get bent or the welds will break if the animals push on them too much


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Bearfoot, you are semi close to what my climate in Texas is..the solid walls worry me..if we are warm during lambing..(and october can even be sweltering here at times)

But I do know about the issues with panels..I had a lamb this year..an older lamb no doubt, get his head thru one of the panels to sample the clover on the other side..well, he got stuck..two times..

Could I potentially run a Fan on the jug, if by chance we are warm? I know I can with horses and cattle..not sure with sheep???


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

Hog panels, lambs can't make it over them and therefore the ewes won't try.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

spinandslide said:


> Bearfoot, you are semi close to what my climate in Texas is..the solid walls worry me..if we are warm during lambing..(and october can even be sweltering here at times)
> 
> But I do know about the issues with panels..I had a lamb this year..an older lamb no doubt, get his head thru one of the panels to sample the clover on the other side..well, he got stuck..two times..
> 
> Could I potentially run a Fan on the jug, if by chance we are warm? I know I can with horses and cattle..not sure with sheep???


A fan would be fine, but most of the time it probably wouldn't be needed.

If they have no problems bonding, they only stay in the jugs 24-48 hours.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

I think Im sold on solid sides..had to unstick the two month old lamb AGAIN tonight..you'd think he'd learn?..from the hog panel..


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

We also built solid walls using plywood and 2x4's. So far has worked great....and gives the extra protection needed for our cold springs. We even added a roof over part for February lambs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

spinandslide said:


> I think Im sold on *solid sides*..had to unstick the two month old lamb AGAIN tonight..you'd think he'd learn?..from the hog panel..


I made some wire hay racks on the walls inside mine to keep it off the floor.

The only thing I'd do different is to cut an opening in the front large enough so the ewe could reach a bucket of water sitting *outside* the jug.

A bucket inside gets NASTY in a hurry, and is hard to lift up over the sides

If you plan the dimensions carefully, the opening could be used as a "headgate" so you could graft a lamb unto a reluctant ewe, but she'd still be able to eat and drink.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You guys are all so fancy. My barn stalls are 12x10 so I just divide them in 1/2 with bales of hay. I can narrow the space way down if she needs help getting them started nursing or make it larger as needed for each ewe. The lambs always snuggle down next to the hay to sleep.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

My stalls are on the outside of the barn










I love these little fences and quite easy to move.
Mine also served as a puppy pen/lambing jug.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

OK Fowler, THAT is what I want! Im saving that picture..I wouldnt need the roof, but everything else is AWESOM!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

They all seem to be happy....LMAO!!!!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

they are similin'! LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I love those sheep, but your barn is TOO PRETTY


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I'd have to say this is a pretty good shot of my main jug area.









and this is a pre-lambing area that later becomes the small group area where about 4 or 5 moms and their lambs mingle until they are ready to go back into general population









I have noticed that a few moms do "head-bang" next door so I kinda like the goat panels and either cut a wood panel or try the tarp cut to size and add some grommets. 

I attended a meeting and was told by the Sheep Specialist of U of Iowa that ewes really need about 25 cubic ft for lambing so that would be more of a 5X5, (I guess size of ewes may change that) 

Also one last tip: if you EVER buy used equipt. spray it down first with at least bleach water or professional germ killer stuff. I was told by my Vet. if nothing else to let everything sit out in the sun all summer to help kill off and problems...


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

It wish farm stores would sell those nice sized sheep panels. I know you can buy them from Premiere1 etc, but shipping kills. Nice set up thanks for the pics.

Carol K


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Slev,what a setup......I wish I had a barn like that..apparently, our property used to have an older barn..leftover from the homesteading days..when folks who bought tracts of land each were built a barn as well..one still stands at my neighbor's house..ours burned down years and years ago in a grass fire..sure wish I had it though..would be ideal for a sheep barn.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I love those sheep, but your barn is TOO PRETTY


Thank you, I work hard to keep it clean and pretty, the ewes appreciate it ....LMAO!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The rams are setup different.










Ooooops had to drop in some cutness....LOL!!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Carol K said:


> I wish farm stores would sell those nice sized sheep panels.


You mean the 4x4 ones sometimes known as goat panels? Tractor Supply in our area carries them as well as Gasser's True Value Hardware & Farm Supply. and Reynolds Fencing Supply in Hollandale. You might try asking fencing dealers and contractors for leads. They come in different-size panels and we cut them down as needed. Paul makes hay feeders out of them.

Peg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I attended a meeting and was told by the Sheep Specialist of U of Iowa that ewes really need about 25 cubic ft *for lambing* so that would be more of a 5X5, (I guess size of ewes may change that)


I don't let mine "lamb" inside the jugs.

They mostly give birth in the pasture or in the larger stalls, and I move them into the jugs once the lambs are cleaned up.

That way they stay cleaner and drier


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Hi Peg, no I mean the ones like the gates, but only 4' tall for sheep and goats and not those big things they make for cattle. A corral panel made for sheep.

Carol K


----------

